# 5HTP.. Many uses?



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

5HTP seems to have many uses though I am not quite clear if it is useful or not for treating chronic DP/DR. You would think so, because my DP was caused by the development of migraine, and this has strong links to serotonin levels. My symptoms also, like many of you, get worse with tiredness- a direct reflection on serotonin levels maybe.

I'm alreday taking DMAE, for about 3 months now, and have started to feel brighter. But recently my symptoms have stopped improving and I'm feeling a little 'odd'. I am very aware that the world only exists as what I can see through my eye sockets, and m,y brain is erally struggling to process wide open spaces. Its like my eyes and brain are not working together: my eyes just merely 'SEE'. Im beginning to wonder if theyve stopped working as a pair, thats what it kind of feels like!

I belive it could be because Ive been under alot of un-avoidable stress; berevement and business deadlines recently. Should I try 5HTP instead? What benefits would this have?

Thanks guys.


----------



## addd (Apr 13, 2011)

I used 5-HTP for some time and I think it made my DP worse. I enjoyed doing anything after it, but it worked like a mild psychedelic so I was feeling more detached and stopped using it.
So it's a great antidepressant but seems to be worsening our condition.
IMO it's better than SSRIs.


----------

